

Ask HN: How do you want to be remembered?  - pclark

I've been pondering this after being repeatedly asked for biographies for press releases or whatever.<p>How do you want to be remembered?
======
JacobAldridge
"We were better for having known him, and he was better for having shared his
life with us."

The rest is detail.

------
yan
Being remembered is irrelevant to me. Death is a pretty macro-scale occurrence
and humanity is pretty much nothing but a blip in that eternity. Having said
that, I do want my kids and loved ones to be happy and healthy.

------
amichail
Everyone should work on a simulation of themselves that would be used after
they die to remember them.

In this way, people could influence how others remember them in a more direct
way.

This is why it is important for everyone to learn programming -- so that
everyone could create such a simulation of themselves.

~~~
spectre
Writing a simulation of yourself would not be even remotely practical for most
people.

A tool to allow people to create such a simulation could be an intresting idea
for a start-up.

~~~
philwelch
You could always seed a Markov chain system with a corpus of your collected
emails, IM logs, and writings. Then you'll just seem to be afflicted with
posthumous dementia.

------
cmars232
"Hey! That bastard owes me a lot of money!" :)

------
terrellm
He gave more to this world than he took.

------
rjprins
As the guy who invented artificial intelligence.

------
p01nd3xt3r
The guy that did the thing.

------
brk
Bad Motherfucker

~~~
adatta02
err - Bad Ass Mother Fucker (BAMF)

~~~
brk
Nope. I wrote it the way I want it. ref:
[http://www.sportsocracy.org/imgs/BadAssMotherFuckerWallet.JP...](http://www.sportsocracy.org/imgs/BadAssMotherFuckerWallet.JPG)

------
known
Good question.

------
unalone
"Aw, darn."

------
electronslave
Crazy Uncle electronslave.

Also, the guy who invented that thing. You know, that replaced razors? (I
remember this as being my favorite sci-fi trope, next to "name all the
presidents from 1965 onwards.")

Like this dude: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wan_Hu>

In all seriousness, I think anyone who aspires to legacy isn't focusing on the
shape that their life is currently in. Legacy's for dying loaded fogies to
worry about, not people young enough to be writing their own bios for press
releases.

------
TriinT
Most of us are destined to be forgotten by all but our dear ones. Grow up.
There's only one von Neumann born per millenium. The bright side is that not
being von Neumann does not mean one can't do meaningful work.

